# breed without nesting box



## luv2scubagal (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello everyone, I just acquired a female tiel and have a male tiel, I need to know if I can safely house the two in one cage without them mating if I don't provide a nesting box?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If they like each other they are likely to mate, although it's possible that they won't actually lay eggs if they don't have a good place to nest. Unfortunately it's also possible that they WILL lay eggs even if you don't provide a nest. 

There are simple hormone control techniques that will help keep most birds' breeding urges under control: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330 If you're willing to play hormone police, it will greatly reduce the risk of egg laying.

Some females will lay eggs without having either a nestbox or a mate. If you keep these birds apart you will prevent the hen from laying fertile eggs, but she still might lay infertile eggs.


----------

